# 'Ol crusty from Downunder



## reboundboy (Sep 16, 2010)

Hey all
The Reboundboy (Chris) is most pleased to be amongst yous all (Oz colloquial).
Been composing for film and tv since the '70s, so I'm no shorts-wearer.
Been using some form of computer aid since 1982 - actually, I'd rather not talk too much about that PC 286 and the good 'ol Pre-Voyetra 16-track sequencer, but it's worth mentioning in the context of current virtuality.........

Like some others on this Board, I own tons of superb NI, Play and Spectrasonics wizardry, (that genius Eric Persing has been churning out state-of-the-art sample libraries and then virtual instruments since the 1980's....and always getting better...and better....where will it all end?)

It's just worth mentioning, when I read some of the threads here that I used to regard it as a good day (in the early 80's), when I could simply keep my old PC up and running for a three or four-hour stretch.......NOW, we seem to be greatly inconvenienced if our Ministry of Rock Play instrument doesn't talk correctly to our mod-wheel or whatever.......even though we KNOW it's all gonna be fixed in the next release, in any case.

Everything has ramped up - quality, expectation, detail, support. I just wanted to add my two bob's worth (two cents worth) that things in the virtual world of music these days are...........sensational......amazing...........near perfect ......(add your own imperative).

(Swallow)....well that's probably all you need to hear from me, so i'll shut up now................


----------



## autopilot (Sep 16, 2010)

Hey Chris - Welcome - fun place to browse between cues. 

A fellow Aussie - Sean


----------



## SvK (Sep 17, 2010)

Welcome Chris!

SvK


----------

